# Rattling sun roof cover



## Rudy65 (May 10, 2005)

Problem with the internal roof blind which rattles whether it is pulled back or forward. Anybody had this problem and got a solution ?

Thanks R


----------



## DevilD (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't have a problem with the cover rattling but the sunroof it's self. When it is closed the rubber around the sunroof squeaks over every little bump.


----------



## stx (Mar 14, 2005)

Rudy65 said:


> Problem with the internal roof blind which rattles whether it is pulled back or forward. Anybody had this problem and got a solution ?
> 
> Thanks R


There might be some dirt or debris caught between the rails? I know when my sunroof was replaced, the cover rattled because the service guys didn't fully clean all the glass left in the rails. They also replaced the rubber moulding around the sunroof opening and this seemed to help.

Actually, check the rubber moulding and see if it's warped or rubbing against the cover. Mine was replaced under warranty because it buckled when the sunroof was damaged.


----------



## Scotte23 (Oct 3, 2008)

*XTrail sunroof rattle*

Anyone find a solution to this problem? I have a rattle right above my head, doesn't matter whether the sunroof is open or closed or whether the blind is drawn. It gets worse on bumpy roads. I've taken the rubber lining off which doesn't make a difference. As far as I can tell it's the silver metal frame that is actually flexing which makes the rattle sound. When the car is stopped i can move the frame with my hand and recreate the sound. Only way i've been able to stop it is to push my hand up firmly against this piece while I drive. (not a long term solution)

Any help or insights would be appreciated!

Scott

2005 X-Trail SE


----------

